# TT Towing Capacity???



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm in the process of buying a Jet Ski. a/k/a wave runner
Does any know the towing capacity for the TT?
has anyone ever seen a tt towing a jet ski (for 2 people).
It can be done right, without any problems? 
Please let me know. Thanks is advance.!


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: TT Towing Capacity??? (Kabir)*

I wouldn't do it, but it sounds like you are all set to do it anyway. Let us know what blows up first, your clutch or your transmission or your haldex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxHedrm (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: TT Towing Capacity??? (Audiquattroluv2)*

My guess is none of the above will blow up. The TT should do OK and long as you're relatively gentle with it while towing.
This same drive train is in Golfs/Jettas/A3s all of which have more load carrying capability than the TT, and probably also have trailer abilities. Imagine, a fully loaded A3 with stuff piled on the roof. the stuff probably weighs more than the Jet Ski.


----------



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: TT Towing Capacity??? (MaxHedrm)*

yea but the roof maximum capacity is 150LBS.. a jet sky with a trailer its about 500-600pounds..


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TT Towing Capacity??? (Kabir)*

then you better not put it on the roof


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TT Towing Capacity??? (M this 1!)*

seriously though, when they concider curb weight, they put 170lbs in all 4 seats. if the car will handle 150 up top plus 3 other 170lbs people with you (not happy people) you got you plus 600+ lbs. the jet ski will be fine........just don't stop on any steep streets in San Francisco or you'll know what a clutch smells like


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

I think anything between 1000-1500LBS for a 4 cyclinder will be no problem. However, you might take extra cautious when you go down to the RAMP!


----------

